# Recupero dati, da partizione cancellata

## Pancu

Salve a tutti,

ho un delicatissimo problema con il mio Hard-disk.

Sto cercando di recuperare i dati al suo interno, a causa di un'accidentale cancellazione delle partizioni originarie.

Vi racconto tutta la situazione.

L'hd è da 120 Gb, della Maxtor.

Su di esso c'erano 4 partizioni, con linux installato.

Accidentalmente ho cancellato le 4 partizioni, su cui era installato linux (la partizione che mi interessa è quella di root su cui era montato file system reiser4 o reiserFS) e creata un'unica partizione ntfs, senza però formattare.

Successivamente ho provato a ripristinare le partizioni esistenti con il programma Gpart, ma esso mi ha creato un'unica partizione con file system ext2.

Non essendo un'esperto in materia e per paura di perdere per sempre i dati da qui in poi mi sono fermato per non fare altri danni.

Attualmente questo è l'output di Gpart:

```
# gpart /dev/hda

Begin scan...

Possible partition(ReiserFS filesystem), size(19583mb), offset(0mb)

* Warning: short read near sector(240121539), 64512 bytes instead of 66048. Skipping...

End scan.

Checking partitions...

Partition(Linux ext2 filesystem): primary

Ok.

Guessed primary partition table:

Primary partition(1)

   type: 131(0x83)(Linux ext2 filesystem)

   size: 19583mb #s(40107392) s(63-40107454)

   chs:  (0/1/1)-(1023/15/63)d (0/1/1)-(39789/2/17)r

Primary partition(2)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(3)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(4)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r
```

Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi??

Grazie.

----------

## Kernel78

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente sarebbe ricreare la tabella delle partizioni identica a prima.

Inutile a dirsi dubito che ti ricordi a memoria i punti di inizio e fine di ogni partizione ...

Fai esperienza di questo danno e ricordati di fare backup regolari e inoltre ti sconsiglio di fare qualsiasi cosa sopra un hd danneggiato o rischi di peggiorare la situazione, fatti sempre un'immagine e lavora su quella, giocherellando con gpart avresti potuto fare più danni ...

----------

## FMulder

prova anche TestDisk

----------

## Pancu

Si hai perfettamente ragione...

Ho già impostato un piano per effettuare dei backup.

Ma i dati che ho sul mio hard-disk sono irrecuperabili???

Esistono aziende che possono aiutarmi??

Se mi date consigli vi ringrazio..

Sono molto indeciso su cosa fare.

Grazie.

----------

## Kernel78

fai una ricerca su google e tra i link sponsorizzati trovi molte aziende italiane che potrebbero aiutarti

----------

## morellik

Puoi provare i passi citati qui http://martian.org/marty/2003/09/05/reiserfs-filesystem-recovery. Io l'ho fatto una volta ed

ha funzionato. Oppure ci sono diversi software per il recovery. Personalmente ho provato quello della Stellar Phoenix http://www.stellarinfo.com/ con successo.

----------

## FMulder

Se il problema è solo la perdita della tabella delle partizioni, ripeto, TestDisk fa al caso tuo, è anche in portage... puoi provare a fare scansioni più o meno approfondite per ricercare vecchi "inizi" dei differenti file-system. Insisto con questo perchè più di una volta mi ha fatto recuperare partizioni su pc di varie persone a cui si erano "magicamente" cancellate   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

Ci sono anche dei prodotti commerciali che possono recuperare i dati persi, io ne avevo provato uno che si chiamava easy recovery pro, però non so se esista ancora e se funzioni su reiser.

----------

